# Major tail muncher!!



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

I have no idea what to do, the first picture was 3 weeks ago, the second was this morning. I put Betta Fix in his tank daily and his tail grew back. I went to feed him this morning and I noticed his tail totally munched on. There is nothing in his tank that would tear it, I know he is nipping at it. What I noticed is when I fast him he goes nuts, I went to add more water on one of the days I was fasting him and he was trying to eat the bubbles!! Hannibal is such a pig. He will eat 3-4 pellets then he wants some of his freeze dried worms, until he is satisfied he acts like a crazy man. As you can see in the picture his belly his full!! 

What can I do to stop him from nipping at his tail? He’s in a 2 gallon, with a filter and heater, he has his favorite hididng places and a nice silk plant he lays on. He builds me bubble nests all the time, the tank always has a nest.. He appears super happy, he just gets crazy when he is hungry!!

HELP!!


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Wow 17 views and no comments.. Cool!!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

He is biting but it doesn't look bad. Try adding more silk plants and feeding him regularly. I feed mine twice a day. He bit really bad when I was out of town for two days. There are lot of reasons for fin biting. Some people have tried bigger tanks, smaller tanks, more plants, other tankmates, etc. It depends on the fish.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

are there any reflections in the tank? my boy bit his tail so much cause he kept seeing himself in the background I added behind the tank.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you for the responses. 

Over the weekend I made some changes with his tank. I changed the gravel, added this alligator skull and also added a couple ghost shrimp. He seems to be really be satisfied with the skull, he is able to swim in and out between the teeth, go inside from the top as well. Gives him something to do. He was also chasing the shrimps around. 

Tealight: I feed him 2 times a day. It seems he is obsessed with food. If he is not satisfied that’s when he tail bites. As long as I keep his tummy “full” to his standards I’m ok. He tank has no reflections at all. 

I don't know what to do on days I fast him.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

My betta is in a rimless tank that had no background, he managed to find his reflection easily and regularly before I put white paper on the back. I'm pretty sure that's what caused him to tail bite. Yours doesn't look too bad though, he may just want a little trim on his heavy fins. Good luck! Fin biting is very stressful!


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

How can I tell if there is a reflection?

It is very stressful. It isn't that bad, thankfully! His fins to heal pretty quickly. Hopefully his skull, and his shrimps keep him company enough where he stops. LOL


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Hhahahahaah! that picture is so funny! XD

Anyway what I do is watch my bettas, if they start to flare in areas then that is where there is reflections. my boy that bites his fins gets mad at the simplest things. like the black bucket I used to water changes. or my socks... he's a strange boy.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I personally don't fast Phil because he will freak out. He still poops a couple times a week so he probably doesn't need it.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tree said:


> Hhahahahaah! that picture is so funny! XD
> 
> Anyway what I do is watch my bettas, if they start to flare in areas then that is where there is reflections. my boy that bites his fins gets mad at the simplest things. like the black bucket I used to water changes. or my socks... he's a strange boy.


LOL Hannibal is quite the character himself!! Ok, I have watched him swimming around, he doesn’t flare at himself, he will however flare/chase his shrimps but that is about it!! Sometimes he will flare swimming up to his food too!! So I’m pretty certain we do not have any reflection issues. He is obsessed with eating as I said. I really think that is what’s going on with him. As long as I keep him satisfied, I think we will be ok. I have been watching him in his new set up and he seems really content with his new décor. He seems happy swimming in and out of the gator’s teeth. That makes me happy, hopefully it keeps him content and I can get his tail back to its beautiful self!

LOL Your Betta sounds like a strange little boy!!


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> I personally don't fast Phil because he will freak out. He still poops a couple times a week so he probably doesn't need it.


My friend told me on the day she will fast her boy she will only give him a couple flakes.. Hannibal is never satisfied with flakes!! LOL So maybe I will try not fasting him, as long as I see him poop and not stay bloated. Phil ( love that name) sounds a lot like my Hannibal, hungry boys!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

If he starts to chew again on his fins, maybe add more plants. More cover equals happy betta. But it looks like changing out things in his tank is giving something for him to do. 
If I change anything in Anchovy's tank he goes crazy and gets scared, I think he was overwhelmed by the 5.5 gallon so I moved him back to his old 2.6 gallon and he is just fine. =/ 

Yeah I have crazy fish.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tree said:


> If he starts to chew again on his fins, maybe add more plants. More cover equals happy betta. But it looks like changing out things in his tank is giving something for him to do.
> If I change anything in Anchovy's tank he goes crazy and gets scared, I think he was overwhelmed by the 5.5 gallon so I moved him back to his old 2.6 gallon and he is just fine. =/
> 
> Yeah I have crazy fish.


I had an extra plant in there before I changed it out, it was a shorter fern looking one. One of the “betta” plants. Seeing him without it, he seems happier. I think he would rather have the swimming room rather than an extra plant. I could be wrong but that’s what it’s looking like, If for some reason he does want to munch away, I will add it back in there to see if that helps. I’m sure he will get sick of his gator skull and want something new!! LOL I did also buy a little pirate ship so I have a back up ready!! 

I think ALL Betta’s are crazy!!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

It's great that Bettas all have different personalities and want different things, yet so frustrating at the same time. LOL


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tree said:


> It's great that Bettas all have different personalities and want different things, yet so frustrating at the same time. LOL


Very true! Different Betta, same frustrations!


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

I hope you don't mind if I ask here - didn't think I should be starting another thread when this one is right up near the top.

I came home today to find that my VT Banner decided he wanted to be a CT? :lol: 

I can't tell if he got it caught in the filter intake (maybe he tried to swim under it??) or if he did this to himself? There are no black edges suggesting rot, and it was literally overnight (his fins have actually been growing like weeds lately and I was super proud!). Last night I was sitting on the floor in front of his tank admiring how much his fins have grown since I got him, and today I came home and he was like this.  I did catch him flaring last night when I walked around the corner, but it was pretty dark in the room (saw it in the ambient light from my kitchen), and I thought maybe he was flaring at my cats on the floor or something. He doesn't usually pay them any attention, though, so Idk what it was.

I did a huge water change and added some Stress Coat. Is there anything else I need to do? (I also gave him a new plant and a new rock in his tank, just in case he was bored) I am so sad he did that. His tail had gotten so nice and long!!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Totalnoob, that is biting. Welcome to our little club 

Clarice, I have tried moving Phil to a bigger tank, adding more plants and feeding him regularly. He still bites. There are a couple fresh bites today. When Petco has their sale on live plants in August I'm going to get him a couple then be done. If he bites after that it's the way it is. I may have gotten a little frustrated with the fresh bites......


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> Totalnoob, that is biting. Welcome to our little club
> 
> Clarice, I have tried moving Phil to a bigger tank, adding more plants and feeding him regularly. He still bites. There are a couple fresh bites today. When Petco has their sale on live plants in August I'm going to get him a couple then be done. If he bites after that it's the way it is. I may have gotten a little frustrated with the fresh bites......


Is there anything I can do to discourage that? I was grumbling last night and my husband asked me what was wrong and I was like, "BANNER WANTS TO BE A CROWNTAIL BUT HE'S A VEILTAIL! UGH!" ...He just looked at me like  and I had to explain it to him. He was like, "Why do they do that? They just do it? Fish are so weird." xD 

Banner has some Roman columns, a betta hammock, and silk plants in his tank (5.5g, cycled, and he's in the living room so he has major activity to look at - he is right across from the TV and watches it all the time. Our cat tower is also right next to his table so he can see the cats all the time AND the birds out of the sliding door)...<_< I gave him an anubias last night and a river stone (it's flat and boring, but it was something different to look at). Should I mix up his decor? Put in something new, give him more plants? I don't want his tank to get cluttered.

I have had him since mid May and he has been fine up until yesterday. What is the deal?  How often should I change his water to encourage new fin growth/keep the bites from getting infected? 

*grumble* THESE FISH!!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I grumble a lot. Just kidding. I love everything except the biting. Biting is a sign of boredom or stress. Solutions depend on the fish. Mine hates me moving anything in his tank. He also hates it when dinner is late. Some fish prefer bigger tanks, others prefer smaller tanks. Bettas like heavily planted tanks so you might also try some more plants. Which is my current plan.

All you can do is try different things. Also make sure the water quality is good and none of the decorations are contaminating the water. I removed a no fishing sign because the paint was bubbling.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

totalnoob said:


> I hope you don't mind if I ask here - didn't think I should be starting another thread when this one is right up near the top.
> 
> I came home today to find that my VT Banner decided he wanted to be a CT? :lol:
> 
> ...


So sorry that you're now a member of our club!! He still is beautiful! Looks like a firework!

Do you have Bettafix?


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> Totalnoob, that is biting. Welcome to our little club
> 
> Clarice, I have tried moving Phil to a bigger tank, adding more plants and feeding him regularly. He still bites. There are a couple fresh bites today. When Petco has their sale on live plants in August I'm going to get him a couple then be done. If he bites after that it's the way it is. I may have gotten a little frustrated with the fresh bites......


Oh darn, Phil!! What are you thinking?! 

On the other hand, Hannibal's tail is looking fab!! His tail does heal so fast!! I will take a nice pic of him when I get home today! He was so hungry this morning and wasn't having any part of my picture time!


----------



## miscanon (Jul 6, 2013)

Sometimes betta will also bite because their fins are just too cumbersome, but that's most common with the types that have a load of finnage. Totalnoob, I would try rearranging his tank (not necessarily replacing everything, especially if there's something he really likes) to see if that would help.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Totalnoob, I agree try rearranging.. 

Also if you don’t have any get some Bettafix, it will help infection and will help the tail heal. I swear Hannibal is magical, because his tail grows back so fast. 

I re- did Hannibal’s tank completely. He seem happy and content, however I’m on my toes waiting to see “when” and “if” he gets sick of it LOL

Totalnoob are you feeding him enough? Hannibal tail bites when he doesn't get "enough" food- I say enough because although I know it is enough, he doesn't- he is a pig and likes to eat.


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Clarice2015 said:


> Totalnoob, I agree try rearranging..
> 
> Also if you don’t have any get some Bettafix, it will help infection and will help the tail heal. I swear Hannibal is magical, because his tail grows back so fast.
> 
> ...


I have heard mixed things about the "fix" (bettafix, melafix) medicines - namely that they don't really work, and can damage a betta's labrynth organ. I do have Melafix, but I do not use it (I bought it before I learned about the bad juju).

He gets 4 pellets per day, and I mix up their diet with frozen blood worms and brine shrimp once a week or so. I would imagine he gets enough to eat. 

I rearranged his tank last night, and I put in a new plant and a rock. I am going to go see if I can find him a good hidey "cave" during my lunch break, I think maybe he was upset because he doesn't really have anywhere to hide out of sight - just stuff to go behind. *sigh*


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I personally use aquarium salt instead of bettafix. I find it highly suspicious. Not to say it isn't useful. 

I watched Phil resting on a plant this morning. He eorried me because that's where he was when I went to bed. When he saw me he swam over demanding breakfast. Maybe his fin length does bother him. Hmm.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

totalnoob said:


> I have heard mixed things about the "fix" (bettafix, melafix) medicines - namely that they don't really work, and can damage a betta's labrynth organ. I do have Melafix, but I do not use it (I bought it before I learned about the bad juju).
> 
> He gets 4 pellets per day, and I mix up their diet with frozen blood worms and brine shrimp once a week or so. I would imagine he gets enough to eat.
> 
> I rearranged his tank last night, and I put in a new plant and a rock. I am going to go see if I can find him a good hidey "cave" during my lunch break, I think maybe he was upset because he doesn't really have anywhere to hide out of sight - just stuff to go behind. *sigh*


Ahh I see ok. That could be the reason he munched.. Hopefully a new hiding spot will do the trick!! I just bought this alligator skull for Hannibal, and he seems to love it! He loves swimming in and out of the teeth, he also loves to “hide/sleep” in there at night.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I would return the melafix. 

For a cave I use terra cotta planters from the dollar store. Although only 1 of my fish uses it. But darn that's all they get because I feel safer using it then something from China with paint on it.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> I personally use aquarium salt instead of bettafix. I find it highly suspicious. Not to say it isn't useful.
> 
> I watched Phil resting on a plant this morning. He eorried me because that's where he was when I went to bed. When he saw me he swam over demanding breakfast. Maybe his fin length does bother him. Hmm.


Maybe, poor little Phil!!

Hmmm so in your opinion the aquarium salt is safer/better than the Bettafix? Isn’t the Bettafix all natural? I thought it was some type of oil or something.. ? How do you use the aquarium salt? Would it be better for healing the tail’s?


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> I would return the melafix.
> 
> For a cave I use terra cotta planters from the dollar store. Although only 1 of my fish uses it. But darn that's all they get because I feel safer using it then something from China with paint on it.


Lol, I have had the Melafix for a year. Can't really return it now! It just hangs out in my supplies. I should probably chuck it, honestly. xD


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Clarice2015 said:


> Maybe, poor little Phil!!
> 
> Hmmm so in your opinion the aquarium salt is safer/better than the Bettafix? Isn’t the Bettafix all natural? I thought it was some type of oil or something.. ? How do you use the aquarium salt? Would it be better for healing the tail’s?


Bettafix is a watered down version of Melafix, and all Melafix is is tea tree oil. Oil and water........yeaaaaaah. Plus the oil is said to injure the labrynth organ. So. Nope. AQ salt would be better (if you are going to use it for fin rot and the like, you have to do it in a QT tank 1tsp/gal 100% water changes every day for 7-10 days. PITA, but it works!)


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

totalnoob said:


> Bettafix is a watered down version of Melafix, and all Melafix is is tea tree oil. Oil and water........yeaaaaaah. Plus the oil is said to injure the labrynth organ. So. Nope. AQ salt would be better (if you are going to use it for fin rot and the like, you have to do it in a QT tank 1tsp/gal 100% water changes every day for 7-10 days. PITA, but it works!)


Ahh ok, I had no idea it can injure their labyrinth. Well he doesn’t have fin rot, do you think I should treat him at all? His tail has already grown back, most of it. I would say like 80% of it.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

On side note, I’ve been dealing with algae. It is the brown flaky algae, Diatoms? Or something like that. I believe I was leaving my LED on too long. I bought some of this algae killer at Petco and thankfully I read some reviews online, a lot of people were saying it killed their Betta. I have to take it back to the store! Screw that!!


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Clarice2015 said:


> Ahh ok, I had no idea it can injure their labyrinth. Well he doesn’t have fin rot, do you think I should treat him at all? His tail has already grown back, most of it. I would say like 80% of it.


As I understand it, when they munch their tails, the best thing for them is warm, clean water. So I would say just provide that and make sure to keep an eye on his tail to make sure infection doesn't develop.  he should be okay.

I don't know how often to change the water, though, that's something I'm hoping someone can answer for me.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

totalnoob said:


> As I understand it, when they munch their tails, the best thing for them is warm, clean water. So I would say just provide that and make sure to keep an eye on his tail to make sure infection doesn't develop.  he should be okay.
> 
> I don't know how often to change the water, though, that's something I'm hoping someone can answer for me.


:-D Perfect. He has clean warm water so I will just leave him as he is. Like I said for some reason his tail grows quickly, so I will just let him be and watch for any infection.


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Clarice2015 said:


> On side note, I’ve been dealing with algae. It is the brown flaky algae, Diatoms? Or something like that. I believe I was leaving my LED on too long. I bought some of this algae killer at Petco and thankfully I read some reviews online, a lot of people were saying it killed their Betta. I have to take it back to the store! Screw that!!


Brown algae is actually diatoms, which is caused by excess silicates and phosphate in the water. You can get silicate/phosphate removing filter media to help get rid of that. It's not generally recommended to use algae remover because it can damage the ecosystem in your tank.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

totalnoob said:


> Brown algae is actually diatoms, which is caused by excess silicates and phosphate in the water. You can get silicate/phosphate removing filter media to help get rid of that. It's not generally recommended to use algae remover because it can damage the ecosystem in your tank.


Ya, that algae remover just seemed too harsh for Hannibal, I'm so glad I read reviews on it first! I will have to look into the silicate/phosphate removing filter!! It always grows on his favorite plant I have in there, the purple one. It starts on the leaf, I will usually do a 50% water change and rinse the plant off in hot water.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Exactly totalnoob. So my opinion on bettafix is a little biased because I dosed my first betta with one of them (honestly I don't remember if it was bettafix, melafix or pimafix) and he died. He got drastically worse after I put the medicine in and I felt terrible for a long time. I just feel safer using salt or Indian Almond leaves with frequent water changes. Indian Almond leaves also might be something to try. They are supposed to soothe fish. I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> Exactly totalnoob. So my opinion on bettafix is a little biased because I dosed my first betta with one of them (honestly I don't remember if it was bettafix, melafix or pimafix) and he died. He got drastically worse after I put the medicine in and I felt terrible for a long time. I just feel safer using salt or Indian Almond leaves with frequent water changes. Indian Almond leaves also might be something to try. They are supposed to soothe fish. I haven't tried them yet.


That's horrible. It's amazing to me they make product that isn't good for our pets, however they tell you it's the best thing!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I know. It was really upsetting. But it was also a good lesson in care.


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Okay, so I bought Banner some more plants, a spiffy rock to tie that Anubias to, a cave, and a floating log. If that isn't enough to dissuade him biting his tail, I'll just have to feed him to my cats (joooooke!!!!).


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

totalnoob said:


> Okay, so I bought Banner some more plants, a spiffy rock to tie that Anubias to, a cave, and a floating log. If that isn't enough to dissuade him biting his tail, I'll just have to feed him to my cats (joooooke!!!!).[/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds awesome, hopefully Banner likes his new toys and he remains a good boy and no munching occurs! We don't want him to become kitty food!! :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Clarice2015 said:


> totalnoob said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so I bought Banner some more plants, a spiffy rock to tie that Anubias to, a cave, and a floating log. If that isn't enough to dissuade him biting his tail, I'll just have to feed him to my cats (joooooke!!!!).
> ...


Hah, Banner hates my guts, I swear it. I think he's glad that I rescued him from Walmart and certain death by cup, but he is a grumpy, grumpy fish. I doubt he'd do tricks for me. He looks at me contemptuously when I feed him (even if it's blood worms like he got today!) and flails for me to get away from his tank, lol. I could always try to teach him something, I guess. It would give my husband something to laugh at me for, lol!


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

totalnoob said:


> Hah, Banner hates my guts, I swear it. I think he's glad that I rescued him from Walmart and certain death by cup, but he is a grumpy, grumpy fish. I doubt he'd do tricks for me. He looks at me contemptuously when I feed him (even if it's blood worms like he got today!) and flails for me to get away from his tank, lol. I could always try to teach him something, I guess. It would give my husband something to laugh at me for, lol!




LOL! My Husband laughs at me all the time! I will lean over the counter when I feed him.( I have Hannibal in my kitchen next to the sink.) So when I feed him, I will drop the pellet or worm one at a time, and also he likes for me to hang out and watch him, especially after he is full he will swim around almost dances for me- My Husband will say “What are you doing” I say “Feeding Hannibal” He will say “Why don’t you just feed him why are you just standing there”? LOL he doesn’t understand!! Men never do. I get laughed at all the time! 

For Banner, it might help him. Give him something to learn LOL instead of being bored in his tank! Litlle grumpster. Hehe. :lol:


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Clarice2015 said:


> LOL! My Husband laughs at me all the time! I will lean over the counter when I feed him.( I have Hannibal in my kitchen next to the sink.) So when I feed him, I will drop the pellet or worm one at a time, and also he likes for me to hang out and watch him, especially after he is full he will swim around almost dances for me- My Husband will say “What are you doing” I say “Feeding Hannibal” He will say “Why don’t you just feed him why are you just standing there”? LOL he doesn’t understand!! Men never do. I get laughed at all the time!
> 
> For Banner, it might help him. Give him something to learn LOL instead of being bored in his tank! Litlle grumpster. Hehe. :lol:


Okay if THIS is not enough to stimulate Banner (and you can see the reflection of our TV there in the upper right of his tank - he is literally like 7 feet from the TV), I will for sure feed him to my cats. =| (JK I totally won't. I'll buy him more decorations to switch up and try to teach him stuff and show him his reflection in a mirror and stuff.)

I talk to the fish on my desk quite often, I'm sure my husband thinks I'm insane. I have other fish along the wall of my office and I like to sit on the floor and talk to them too (Sheila and Noh, lol), and I will stand there and talk to Sashimi too. When my husband came home yesterday and asked me if my day was good, I was like, "YES! SASHIMI MADE ME A BUBBLE NEST IN HIS NEW TANK!!!! !" he was like "uhh...cool?" xD I'm so glad you guys understand.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

totalnoob said:


> Okay if THIS is not enough to stimulate Banner (and you can see the reflection of our TV there in the upper right of his tank - he is literally like 7 feet from the TV), I will for sure feed him to my cats. =| (JK I totally won't. I'll buy him more decorations to switch up and try to teach him stuff and show him his reflection in a mirror and stuff.)
> 
> I talk to the fish on my desk quite often, I'm sure my husband thinks I'm insane. I have other fish along the wall of my office and I like to sit on the floor and talk to them too (Sheila and Noh, lol), and I will stand there and talk to Sashimi too. When my husband came home yesterday and asked me if my day was good, I was like, "YES! SASHIMI MADE ME A BUBBLE NEST IN HIS NEW TANK!!!! !" he was like "uhh...cool?" xD I'm so glad you guys understand.


Very Nice! Fit for a King!!


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Clarice2015 said:


> Very Nice! Fit for a King!!


Hopefully he likes it. And stops eating his dang tail!! ><!!!!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Well I love his tank even if he doesn't.


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> Well I love his tank even if he doesn't.


Thanks! I noticed that he seems to have finished chomping his tail... He ate ALL the red. Can they get offended by the color of their own tail and think it's another betta and attack it??


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't think so but anything is possible I guess. Phil also has red in his tail. Hmm.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

totalnoob said:


> Thanks! I noticed that he seems to have finished chomping his tail... He ate ALL the red. Can they get offended by the color of their own tail and think it's another betta and attack it??


Your tank is beautiful!! Yeay for no more munching!! Hopefully stays that way!!

Hannibal has stopped too!! He seems very happy and content.

Full Tummy 24/7= happy Hannibal!!


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Clarice2015 said:


> Your tank is beautiful!! Yeay for no more munching!! Hopefully stays that way!!
> 
> Hannibal has stopped too!! He seems very happy and content.
> 
> Full Tummy 24/7= happy Hannibal!!


TYVM! 

Lol that's good news!! I gave Banner a few blood worms yesterday, which he ate with zeal. I don't feed them until I get home from work in the afternoon because in the mornings I am usually rushing to get out of the house. I haven't looked at Banner yet. Hopefully I will get home and he will be hanging out in his floating log. I put all that stuff in there and he just wiggled around angrily at the glass instead of exploring T_T I do not understand him sometimes. 

I am glad your fish is at least happy! xD!


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

totalnoob said:


> TYVM!
> 
> Lol that's good news!! I gave Banner a few blood worms yesterday, which he ate with zeal. I don't feed them until I get home from work in the afternoon because in the mornings I am usually rushing to get out of the house. I haven't looked at Banner yet. Hopefully I will get home and he will be hanging out in his floating log. I put all that stuff in there and he just wiggled around angrily at the glass instead of exploring T_T I do not understand him sometimes.
> 
> I am glad your fish is at least happy! xD!


LOL Little sinker! Hopefully he has adjusted and is loving his new items!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Phil hates new things/things being moved. I took his thermometer out (replaced the next day) and he paced back and forth giving me the angry eye. Speaking of, guess who took another chunk out of his tail. I was going to wait until the Petco sale in August to buy more plants because I wanted to try live. Although I have practically killed my anubias so maybe I should get him a couple more this weekend. Or maybe he just likes his tail short. 

Hope everyone else is making progress!


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> Phil hates new things/things being moved. I took his thermometer out (replaced the next day) and he paced back and forth giving me the angry eye. Speaking of, guess who took another chunk out of his tail. I was going to wait until the Petco sale in August to buy more plants because I wanted to try live. Although I have practically killed my anubias so maybe I should get him a couple more this weekend. Or maybe he just likes his tail short.
> 
> Hope everyone else is making progress!


Awwww, lol. If it makes you feel better, I had java ferns going full tilt until I moved them into my community tank and now they're dying a horrible, ugly death. I have always killed anubias, too. And I am about 50% death rate on marimo balls (how am I achieving this? I have no idea). Silk for me, thx.

Banner didn't take more out of his tail today. <_< I guess that's something..


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

That is progress! 

It only makes me feel a tad better. Honestly I kill almost all plants so I don't know why I thought I could keep aquarium plants alive. Phil seemed to really like his anubias though.


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> That is progress!
> 
> It only makes me feel a tad better. Honestly I kill almost all plants so I don't know why I thought I could keep aquarium plants alive. Phil seemed to really like his anubias though.


Lol, I have a decent green thumb, but for whatever reason, this year I have lost 5 tomato plants. XD!!! I only have 3 left standing. *sigh*


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Okay, so Banner was doing really well the last few days and wasn't biting his tail - in fact, it looked like some of it started to grow back. AND THEN I CAME DOWNSTAIRS TO THIS THIS MORNING!!! He has split his tail fin and even taken a bite out of his dosal! WHYYYYY?!?!?!

Why is he doing this? Can bettas get overstimulated? (e.g.: do I need to move him out of the main living area to somewhere more quiet like our bedroom?) Can they get anxious if people aren't around (hubs and I went out to dinner last night and came home super late, we were actually barely home all day yesterday)? Can he be getting upset by my cats playing in the middle of the night and running around?

I just bought new decorations and rearranged his tank and gave him a hidey hole and did water changes and have been adding stress coat and now it's even worse.

What can I do? (((((((((((((((( I've never had a betta that is THIS adamant about ruining his own tail! I don't even know how to tell if he's upset or not. Whenever I sit in front of his tank he just wiggles back and forth angrily and then decides I'm not super threatening and swims around. He is swimming calmly in his tank right now, but wtf is making him so upset about his tail? Do I need to get him a bigger tank or something? Is he doing it because he's bored or feels confined!?

*throws up hands* I AM FRUSTRATED!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I think it's just about trial and error. You could try moving him to a bigger tank but it may not be the solution. I've read other posts about people trying bigger tanks with shrimp or other fish and lots of plants that worked. It just depends on the fish. 

I'm starting to wonder if Phil just likes his tail to be a certain length. That could be it too. 

Banner is beautiful. Is his tail damage all from biting or did he also rip it?


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> I think it's just about trial and error. You could try moving him to a bigger tank but it may not be the solution. I've read other posts about people trying bigger tanks with shrimp or other fish and lots of plants that worked. It just depends on the fish.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if Phil just likes his tail to be a certain length. That could be it too.
> 
> Banner is beautiful. Is his tail damage all from biting or did he also rip it?


I don't actually know. He could have bitten it or ripped it or a combination of both. A lot of it looked like biting but now there's a nice split there toward the bottom of the fin T_T that could be a rip. Idk what he ripped it on, maybe the new rock, maybe trying to swim through his plants (they're all silk!), maybe tugging on it while he was biting it, I have no idea. 

Whenever I sit in front of his tank he gets SUPER pissed about me being there and wiggles around angrily at me and swims back and forth like THIS IS MY TANK GET AWAYYYY!!!! so I can't catch him doing it because I can't just sit there and observe him without being noticed, lol.

ETA: I got him a betta mirror for some exercise, here is a video of him flaring at it -- you can really see what he has done to his tail in it *CRYING* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaKPjdNuTPY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah to me it looks like a combination. Hmm. What a mystery. If it's not the decorations he could have split it flaring. Is the mirror there all the time or just occasionally? Does he have a lot of plants? He could be feeling insecure. Phil hates anything moved in his tank, so I would minimize touching anything. His reaction to you is a bit strange. Maybe he's just super territorial?


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> Yeah to me it looks like a combination. Hmm. What a mystery. If it's not the decorations he could have split it flaring. Is the mirror there all the time or just occasionally? Does he have a lot of plants? He could be feeling insecure. Phil hates anything moved in his tank, so I would minimize touching anything. His reaction to you is a bit strange. Maybe he's just super territorial?


I just put the mirror in (it came in the mail yesterday) right before I made that video. And then I took it out after like 3 minutes. He has a lot of plants, and I gave him that floating log too, and he even has a real Anubias and roman columns and everything.  I don't get it.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Me either.  I'm trying to make my peace with Phil's biting. I have upgraded him to a 5 gallon. I think he could use a couple more plants but I would like to try live plants and am waiting for the Petco sale. After that I don't have anything more to try.


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> Me either.  I'm trying to make my peace with Phil's biting. I have upgraded him to a 5 gallon. I think he could use a couple more plants but I would like to try live plants and am waiting for the Petco sale. After that I don't have anything more to try.


Banner's tank is 5G so I would have to upgrade him to 7.5 or 10. :/


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel. Phil took a couple more big chunks out. Why?? Granted I keep saying I'm going to get him more plants. And I had every intention of getting him one today. Instead I got derailed and got another betta. 

The only other suggestion I had for you would be a tankmate. If Banner is territorial it wouldn't be a good idea though. I thought about a snail for Phil but he flared at the moss ball I gave him so I'm not sure that'd be a good idea either.


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Phil took a couple more big chunks out. Why?? Granted I keep saying I'm going to get him more plants. And I had every intention of getting him one today. Instead I got derailed and got another betta.
> 
> The only other suggestion I had for you would be a tankmate. If Banner is territorial it wouldn't be a good idea though. I thought about a snail for Phil but he flared at the moss ball I gave him so I'm not sure that'd be a good idea either.


Nah, he's WAY territorial and a total jerk, lol. I don't think it would be good. Plus there isn't really anything I can put in with him in a 5g tank.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

You'd be limited to a snail. I think it's Nerite snails that don't have much waste. It's so frustrating.


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> You'd be limited to a snail. I think it's Nerite snails that don't have much waste. It's so frustrating.


Nope, I had a snail in with my old betta, and I have two at work with my betta there. They're a pain in the arse because you end up super limited at medications and such that you can use, and if you treat your fish you have to QT the fish and treat it separate but the snails can still transmit disease (which is why I've had two nerite snails in QT for the last 8 weeks because they can transmit velvet even if they can't get it). Not doing that again.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

That is good to know. I was considering getting one. I want shrimp but don't have anything planted enough for them.


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> That is good to know. I was considering getting one. I want shrimp but don't have anything planted enough for them.


Lol, my old betta (the one that died from velvet ) ate my shrimp, lol.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I think Phil would eat shrimp. Ruby and Killian are my best bet for sharing their tanks. Killian would havw to get an upgrade first.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

I have a 1.5 gallon and Hannibal does great with the size. I had 4 shrimp, however Hannibal ate 3 and one got stuck on the filter. I have one snail, it’s a Zebra Nerite- he is doing really good. 

Update on Hannibal!!! He is doing great, his damaged tail is all healed and looking fabulous!!! He looks great!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hannibal was being a big brat this morning, he would not hold still for me to take a picture!! This is the best I can do.. for now. However look at his caudal ( I think that is the name) fin!! It's hard to see the re growth as that color is dark blue and it blends in with the black filter.

It has improved so quickly!! 

Hopefully I can get some better pics to show off his amazing colors~


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

oh wow! is he a mustard gas? looks like it. reminds me of my boy Sardine! he is a mustard but a CT. (on my avatar)


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tree said:


> oh wow! is he a mustard gas? looks like it. reminds me of my boy Sardine! he is a mustard but a CT. (on my avatar)


Mustard Gas? I'm not sure... what is that?


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Mustard gas is the type of color of the betta =) 

not my photo but here is a picture of one online:


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ahh OK I see what Mustard Gas is.. well he is more red/orange than yellow. He has really changed a lot since I got him.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

These three were taken right when I got him.

Depending on the light he is either orange or red.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Oooh then you will have to show us more pictures of his beautiful colors once he feels better. and I am glad things are looking good for him. =)

EDIT: oh WOW what a difference. Haha the first pic looks so much like a MG from the lighting. Haha what a pretty boy!


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tree said:


> Oooh then you will have to show us more pictures of his beautiful colors once he feels better. and I am glad things are looking good for him. =)
> 
> EDIT: oh WOW what a difference. Haha the first pic looks so much like a MG from the lighting. Haha what a pretty boy!


Yes I will!! His fin has a little ways to go, but it's looking great. I'm not sure if it's just getting fuller, but it looks way different from the pictures when I just got him. Even his top fin is fuller.. is that normal?

Thank you, he is a pretty boy! In the light his scales really shine bright. Such a pretty royal blue. He also has a pretty copper color on his head with a tiny bit of green. Like I said depending on the light he will look orange, red, to MG apparently LOL!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah that's normal I believe, it's him growing is all. You will also see his body get larger. I have a Delta that had fins that were not as large when I fist got him, but once time passed, they grew thick and large. 

Hahaha! he is all types of colors. =P


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tree said:


> Yeah that's normal I believe, it's him growing is all. You will also see his body get larger. I have a Delta that had fins that were not as large when I fist got him, but once time passed, they grew thick and large.
> 
> Hahaha! he is all types of colors. =P


Ahh ok, Yes! His body is getting bigger, I noticed!! He is my little fat boy. Always hungry!! 

I love your CT! He is a handsome boy!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Haha! It's fun to watch them grow larger/older. Such fun little monsters we all have. 

thank you!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Well I have another biter. I noticed Killian's tail was tattered and today I can see bite marks (falls over dead). I felt it was more about boredom than anything else. I bought two new silk plants and rearranged the plants in 3 tanks. Killian got 2 new plants. Hopefully that will keep him entertained. I also ordered him a sponge filter and a heater, so those will be new and exciting when they get here. 

Phil got 2 new plants out of all this too. I fully expect new bite marks tomorrow, because he doesn't like change, but hopefully it will help in the long run.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh no!! Ugh, that's no good. Hopefully the new plants will help!! 


Ugh, I have an issue as well!! I was treating Hannibal to some flare time and after we were done, he seemed really aggressive. He was darting around the tank and when I went to feed him, he darted up to the top and aggressively got his food!! I was like OOOOOOK, hopefully he will calm down later on. 

Well later on I went to turn his light off and I noticed Jeff my snail was on the ground upside down! I thought that is strange, as it never has happened. I turned him over and let him be- this morning he was in the same spot. I looked under to see if he was attached to the gravel and he isn't.. :-( does this mean he is dead? 

I think maybe Hannibal attacked him.

On another note, I was able to get some great shots of my beast! I think when he gets mad, he glows red!!

What do you think about Jeff..


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hannibal does look mad lol. He's beautiful though. I'm not much help on the snail but it doesn't sound good.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> Hannibal does look mad lol. He's beautiful though. I'm not much help on the snail but it doesn't sound good.


LOL! He is a beast! 

It doesn't sound good LOL I guess I wont treat him to the mirror anymore, he gets too mad LOL.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

I will say it was really entertaining watching him thrash around the tank when I had the mirror on him. Man, I would be scared of any Betta he could be around.. He would fight like a beast!!


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tea.. do you put the mirror up for your Bettas at all?


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I tried with Phil at first. He had zero interest in it. Lately I have caught him flaring at his reflection, so I don't think he needs it. Killian and the new guy are next to each other, so I could remove the paper in between them. I feel like Killian wouldn't even bother. I have never seen him flare once. But if he's bored it would entertain him for a bit.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Aww poor snail. What I would do is put the snail in another tank just in case if it is dead. You don't want any of that going into your tank. At times snails will sleep for a long period of time. Not sure if they hibernate or not. If he starts moving, then put him back in. If the snail starts to smell, throw him out. =(

and OMG he is beautiful!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I want a snail..... Maybe for the 10 gallon.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I have one snail each for my 5 gallon tanks. they rock! but make sure to get a nerite snail. Smaller bio load and their eggs will not hatch. they only hatch in brackish water.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> I tried with Phil at first. He had zero interest in it. Lately I have caught him flaring at his reflection, so I don't think he needs it. Killian and the new guy are next to each other, so I could remove the paper in between them. I feel like Killian wouldn't even bother. I have never seen him flare once. But if he's bored it would entertain him for a bit.


Oh Phil!! Always starting trouble!


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Well, sadly I lost Jeff! Damn Hannibal he is such an ass. I guess it's my fault for getting him riled up. I wont do that again!

Lately Hannibal has been acting really aggressive. He flares at his food, each piece! He has never done that, he was on the bottom of the tank last night when I went to feed him. Well once the first pellet dropped he quickly swam up to his food, flared and went to get it he almost jumped outta the tank! 

This would be my fault too because I trained him to jump and grab his food. I will hold the blood worm above the water and Hannibal will jump and get it. I don't hold it that far up, maybe like an inch.

I'm not sure what I can do to calm him down...? Since I did the mirror on him he has been acting so aggressive. 

I went to Petco over the weekend, I was going to buy a new snail, but I figured he will just kill it- especially with the mood he's been in.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tree said:


> I have one snail each for my 5 gallon tanks. they rock! but make sure to get a nerite snail. Smaller bio load and their eggs will not hatch. they only hatch in brackish water.


They do, I did have a nerite. A zebra one. His name was Jeff. God bless him, poor dude.

Ugh I did notice a lot of poo in the tank. Gross! I had to clean out his tank over the weekend. Nice and clean now, only Hannibal. I fear anything I put in there, Hannibal will kill.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> I want a snail..... Maybe for the 10 gallon.


I loved having Jeff, however I didn't love the poo everywhere!!


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

P.S Hannibal's tail is almost 100% grown back!! Yipppie!! We've also had 0 biting!! I bought Hannibal these pellets. The Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets. He really likes them. The pellets are super tiny, so that's good. 

http://www.petco.com/product/116563/Omega-One-Betta-Buffet-Pellets-Betta-Food.aspx


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yay Hannibal! Maybe his aggression is distracting him from biting. 

Sorry about Jeff. 

Phil is freaking out and has mangled his tail (cannot deal with his issues right now lol).


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> Yay Hannibal! Maybe his aggression is distracting him from biting.
> 
> Sorry about Jeff.
> 
> Phil is freaking out and has mangled his tail (cannot deal with his issues right now lol).


Maybe!! As long as he isn’t biting I’m ok with his attitude! LOL

Awww man Phil!! What are you doing you little terd!! 

I’m sorry… Send him to me, I will get him riled up so he doesn’t have any interest in munching!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

That's not out of the question. He is super stressed for some reason. I just haven't figured out what. All I can do right now is keep his water clean.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> That's not out of the question. He is super stressed for some reason. I just haven't figured out what. All I can do right now is keep his water clean.


Hmm.. I wonder what is causing his stress.. poor little dude.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Well there are three possible causes: I added more plants a week ago. He seemed to be ok with them but he does hate change. I moved his tank from the breakfast bar to a side table in the living room. There is less activity over there, although I visit him a couple times a day. His filter media needs to be changed, so maybe water quality is suffering? He will get a partial water change daily until the new media is ready. Or he is just crazy.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> Well there are three possible causes: I added more plants a week ago. He seemed to be ok with them but he does hate change. I moved his tank from the breakfast bar to a side table in the living room. There is less activity over there, although I visit him a couple times a day. His filter media needs to be changed, so maybe water quality is suffering? He will get a partial water change daily until the new media is ready. Or he is just crazy.


LOL I had to chuckle reading your post! It is amazing to me one little Betta could have such a personality!! Maybe he doesn’t like it on the side table? Not enough activity for him.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

He's a disaster. Actually after I was talking all that crap I went home and he was darting about acting crazy. It's possible he has ick, although it wasn't super noticeable. I raised the temp and added some salt. He was acting better this morning. 

He may still not like it on the side table. He's always been on the breakfast bar.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> He's a disaster. Actually after I was talking all that crap I went home and he was darting about acting crazy. It's possible he has ick, although it wasn't super noticeable. I raised the temp and added some salt. He was acting better this morning.
> 
> He may still not like it on the side table. He's always been on the breakfast bar.


Oh no, Hopefully he gets better!! 

My last Betta I had. He got really sick after I gave him some frozen bloodworms. He acted like he didn’t know me, ( I’ve had him for like 9 months) he wouldn’t eat, wouldn’t come out to greet me, he would stay behind his filter or he would dart inside his house. He would dart around the tank when he did see me and he would rub against the bottom gravel. It was really bad. I tried to do what I could but he was gone. He was getting so bad I had to put him down. I felt so bad, but he wasn’t living a quality life. I talked with the guy at Petco and he said it sounds like he had a parasite.. he said they can get them from the frozen bloodworms. I threw them out, I won’t take the chance with Hannibal.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

That's terrible. I do give them frozen brine shrimp but not bloodworms yet.


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

It really was. I never seen a fish act how he was, I felt so bad for him.

Is there a chance the brine shrimp "could" carry parasites? 

My friend has a salt water and I know her Husband has been feeding the frozen brine ship forever like 10+ years and he has never experienced parasites. She recently fed her betta some and she said he loved them.

Gosh, I'm just nervous to try!!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I imagine they probably could carry them. I'll do more research and see if there are any brands that are better than others.


----------

